# Foster time......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck Rob.... Well be waiting for pictures....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have a safe trip Rob! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! 

I'd like to foster, but DH is having a hard time wrapping his mind around it. He doesn't want to give the dogs up. My niece would be in a tizzy, too. She likes us to dog-sit Bailey.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Good luck, Rob. I hope everyone gets along O.K. 
Is this dog on the G.R.A.P.E site?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's wonderful Rob!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Is this dog on the G.R.A.P.E site?


 
Not yet..... It will probably be a couple of days until I can take some pictures and write something up to have put up on the site and Petfinder listing.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm envious Rob. I'd be a bit nervous too but I'd love to foster someday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob:

You Rock!! 

I am so jealous-there's nothing I want more than a third dog or even to foster!!

Please give us a report on your new foster boy!!!!

What's his name!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

That's awesome Rob. You'll love it  
Safe roadtrip!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck Rob. Cant wait to see pictures of the cutie.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Good for you Rob! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

